# Best smoker for jerky?



## Jerkysmoke (Jan 15, 2022)

Hi I am new to this forum and new to smoking meat as well i am hoping to get some advice as i cant get a solid answer so far i am wanting to get a new smoker mainly for jerky I have used my moms electric Bradley smoker a few times but I want my own and I dont really like electronics but propane smokers seem to get too hot I want a verticle smoker so I can hang as much as possible any recommendations?


----------



## whistlepig (Jan 15, 2022)

MES30


----------



## OldSmoke (Jan 15, 2022)

Vertical propane smokers can do a great job, but require modification to run at lower temps. Research on this forum MES and a PID conversion. Keep in mind, jerky requires a good airflow through the cabinet.


----------



## Jerkysmoke (Jan 15, 2022)

OldSmoke said:


> Vertical propane smokers can do a great job, but require modification to run at lower temps. Research on this forum MES and a PID conversion. Keep in mind, jerky requires a good airflow through the cabinet.


Ok so from what I am understanding mes stands for masterbuilt electronic smoker? And a pid is basically a temperature controller so it's basically making an electronic smoker? Do you know of any propane smokers that are good out of the box for jerky I've seen mods like the cast iron skillet and aluminum foil and having the door cracked a little bit but I am really hoping to to find something that is good to go as is with a closed door by the way am I right about the mes that seems a little strange


----------



## Jerkysmoke (Jan 15, 2022)

And I would like absolutely no electronics besides maybe a thermometer if I could get away with it


----------



## Sven Svensson (Jan 15, 2022)

I’ve made a lot of jerky. I made it in both an electric and a propane smoker. OldSmoke is correct that jerky needs a lot of airflow. The problem is that unless you cut the beef super even and consistent, and unless there’s a uniform temp throughout all zones of your smoker (it’s impossible), some pieces are done before others. You have to keep opening the door to pull the finished ones so they don‘t get overly dried out. Opening the door slows the process. It’s maddening.

What I finally resorted to was, if I want smoke, just start it in my smoker for an hour as low as I can get it and then transfer it to my dehydrator where I have a lot more control and consistency. Or, and I’m not ashamed to admit this, I’ll use liquid smoke or smoked salt. Most of the time I don't use smoke at all as I now have a method and recipe I love. I know that’s still not a straight answer but most smokers can’t get to 145-150 and have the airflow you need.


----------



## Jerkysmoke (Jan 15, 2022)

Sven Svensson said:


> I’ve made a lot of jerky. I made it in both an electric and a propane smoker. OldSmoke is correct that jerky needs a lot of airflow. The problem is that unless you cut the beef super even and consistent, and unless there’s a uniform temp throughout all zones of your smoker (it’s impossible), some pieces are done before others. You have to keep opening the door to pull the finished ones so they don‘t get overly dried out. Opening the door slows the process. It’s maddening.
> 
> What I finally resorted to was, if I want smoke, just start it in my smoker for an hour as low as I can get it and then transfer it to my dehydrator where I have a lot more control and consistency. Or, and I’m not ashamed to admit this, I’ll use liquid smoke or smoked salt. Most of the time I don't use smoke at all as I now have a method and recipe I love. I know that’s still not a straight answer but most smokers can’t get to 145-150 and have the airflow you need.


Well thanks for the info I never thought about using a smoker and dehydrator how long does it take in the dehydrator alone?


----------



## Jerkysmoke (Jan 15, 2022)

Sven Svensson said:


> I’ve made a lot of jerky. I made it in both an electric and a propane smoker. OldSmoke is correct that jerky needs a lot of airflow. The problem is that unless you cut the beef super even and consistent, and unless there’s a uniform temp throughout all zones of your smoker (it’s impossible), some pieces are done before others. You have to keep opening the door to pull the finished ones so they don‘t get overly dried out. Opening the door slows the process. It’s maddening.
> 
> What I finally resorted to was, if I want smoke, just start it in my smoker for an hour as low as I can get it and then transfer it to my dehydrator where I have a lot more control and consistency. Or, and I’m not ashamed to admit this, I’ll use liquid smoke or smoked salt. Most of the time I don't use smoke at all as I now have a method and recipe I love. I know that’s still not a straight answer but most smokers can’t get to 145-150 and have the airflow you need.


Also would you share your recipe with me?


----------



## OldSmoke (Jan 15, 2022)

The other consideration to make, is at the low temps used for jerky, you will likely need a smoking tube or tray.

In my Masterbuilt propane smoker, I saw temp differences of thirty degrees between racks. 

 Sven Svensson
 is spot on about this.

It takes some trail and error, but the results can be fantastic. At least that is the feedback from the guys at the barber shop!


----------



## Sven Svensson (Jan 15, 2022)

J
 Jerkysmoke
 , I had the worst luck with MES smokers. I went through 3 of them before I finally got the hint. Electronic is nice fore the ease but they kept crapping out on me so I switched brands to a propane smoker. I know some love their MES but my experience was incredibly frustrating.

I did forget about the smoke tube which is an option if you want to super-boost the smoke flavor. I stopped using smoke because I wanted full beef flavor which is what jerky gives you. I’ve never been a fan of heavy smoke because I want to taste the meat. Dehydrating does that. It concentrates the beef flavor.

For years I’ve been trying different methods and recipes and I’ve finally settled on one I love. It may not be your thing but maybe this will help you find what you like.

I start with Eye of Round, a very lean cut. I trim it up well. I like the long grains of muscle so I cut with the grain. The round I get I cut into thirds and I go for 1/4” slices. I’m pretty good with a knife but I used to use a slicer for consistency. A long knife is best. I end up with most slabs being about 3-4” square roughly with lots of ends and bits. I do not like salty meat so I use one bottle of Lee & Perrins Worcestershire sauce. It has the best flavor. I throw it all in a bowl and give it all a good tumble making sure all slices are covered.

Then, one-by-one, I take the slices out and I coat one side, not too heavy, with Rob’s Smokin’ Rub-Beef. Everything that guy makes is amazing. Then, into a gallon ziploc it goes. I use two 1 gallon bags for the amount I make. I then equally distribute any Worcestershire sauce I have left into the two bags. Into the fridge it goes for 2 days. I take it out and roll it around a couple of times each day. 

After 2 days I lay each piece flat on my dehydrator racks and give it a dusting of Cowtown Steak Seasoning of Oklahoma Joe’s ribs fame. It has a lot of pepper flavor in it. My dehydrator is big so it all goes in. I set the temp at 145 or 150 if my garage is cooler for 8 hours. I start checking it at 4 hours and I find some of the smaller pieces are ready to be pulled. Some of the larger ones go the full 8 hours. I never use cure on mine because it doesn’t last that long. I don’t eat it all myself but I gift most of it to friends and family and my boss. The salt content for me is perfect. I left out the soy sauce many use in their marinades because that usually made it too salty and I could taste the soy over the beef. Also, I don’t dry my slices off like some do before putting it in the dehydrator. 

Have fun and don’t be afraid to experiment and go off the map. Making mistakes is how we learn the best. If you play it safe and reach for perfection every time, you’ll never make new discoveries.


----------



## Steve H (Jan 16, 2022)

For me. I bought a cheap analog electric smoker. And added a mailbox mod and a home built PID. Works perfect. But you could just use a analog smoker and the mailbox mod. With some practice you'll get the results you're looking for. 
But. Truth be told. Most of the time I use liquid smoke in the cure. And use the oven to dehydrate.


----------



## whitegardens (Jan 16, 2022)

MES smoker with pid controller.

I specifically designed my new one around making jerky and cold smoking. 

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/been-a-while-new-electric-build.307142/


----------



## whitegardens (Jan 16, 2022)

Double post...


----------



## sandyut (Jan 16, 2022)

interesting...Ive used my pellet grill and the jerky was good.


----------



## whitegardens (Jan 16, 2022)

sandyut said:


> interesting...Ive used my pellet grill and the jerky was good.



If I works, it works... I do strip venison that is less forgiving due to little to no fat. If I can get down to 130, it dries rather than Cooks and you go from awesome to crunchy charcoal real quick if you can't keep the temps low.


----------



## whitegardens (Jan 16, 2022)

Sven Svensson said:


> J
> Jerkysmoke
> , I had the worst luck with MES smokers. I went through 3 of them before I finally got the hint. Electronic is nice fore the ease but they kept crapping out on me so I switched brands to a propane smoker. I know some love their MES but my experience was incredibly frustrating.



Without a PID controller, the temp swing on an electric smoker is usually the problem.

The analog controllers are a minimum of 20* swing, not good for cold smoking or dehydrating.

Looked at all the digital offerings and I wasn't sold on the reliability, and lack of lower temps as I like to get down to 85* for cheese.


----------



## OldSmoke (Jan 16, 2022)

One way to approach this is look on CraigsList for a lightly used MES. In our town there are usually several lightly used for around $50. Add a PID per the recommendations by our forum members. Then you will have a great jerky machine and useful for other smoking.


----------



## Lonzinomaker (Jan 16, 2022)

My preferred smoker for jerky is my Smokin-It #3. The only change I make is that I use a low flow computer fan to increase the airflow. I have no problem with the analog thermostat, it can keep the temp close to 160 deg for making jerky (or salmon).
The fan and plastic fitting to mount it in only cost $30 when I made it.


----------

